# Insane Asylum



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

what kind of inmates, regular crazies or straight jacket and muzzle?


----------



## Dous (Aug 18, 2007)

Regular crazies, no straight jackets


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

medical suppliers would have patients gowns, shots, and pants. you could also go with simple white pants/shirt combo

ill look for something.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ebay has scrubs in different colors that might work...

search for Medical Wholesale


----------



## Dous (Aug 18, 2007)

sounds like a good idea I will go see!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Scrubs are definitely the way to go but they aren't that cheap. I doubt you'll find sets for $10.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*scrubs*

Alas, you would have found them cheaper than that at my scrub resale shop, but I closed it down last year after 5 years in business 

Try Goodwill and Salvation Army. You can find some there. Although, they aren't always in the best condition, but I think they would work for you.

Kaye


----------



## Spookygal (Aug 14, 2008)

I worked at an "asylum" themed haunt years ago. To get cheap costumes, we contacted a uniform company who supplied hospital gowns and scrubs to our local hospital. They GAVE US (for FREE!!!) tons of torn and old hospital gowns, etc. It was AWESOME. You might want to hit up the Yellow Pages to a uniform rental company like that. We were also able to get some from a local thrift store, but, not too many.


----------

